# My cat just died =(



## Blind-Dog (Mar 29, 2010)

I have 2 cats, one has kittens and the other just died yesterday from a bite of one dog...  actually she manage to escape but she bleeded and died later...I will show her picture and if you have a FB account plz like...http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3 ... 1141159484


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

So sorry for your loss. atback She looks adorable...what was her name?


----------



## Blind-Dog (Mar 29, 2010)

Mimi....


----------



## dhoakohime (Mar 25, 2010)

So sorry to hear that  *huggs*


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

I am so sorry.
RIP Mimi


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

My heart aches for you. What a terrible ordeal.


----------



## Blind-Dog (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks to every one who cares about Mimi :wink:


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Awww. She was beautiful. I'm sorry.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Poor little Mimi. She was a beautiful girl. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

She looked like a very loving kitty. So sorry you had to loose her this way. 
cyber hugs from all of us on CF ((())).


----------



## luckyducky09 (Mar 23, 2010)

Very sorry for your loss.

In loving memory of Mimi atback


----------

